# Learning What I'm Marking



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

I installed a Lowrance Hook-7 on my 14' aluminum V-Hull. The unit itself is great and has been an impressive addition to my boat. However, I am not entirely sure what I'm seeing on my screen when I'm marking fish. I find myself chasing marks and trying to figure out what it is and trying to get it bite. I've caught significantly less fish this year than in years past. I'm worried I'm chasing shad or other fish thinking they're crappie, saugeye, etc. I have added some pictures below of things I have marked but have been unable to get a single bite out of. Any help is appreciated!

This was from Saturday night. I was fishing just off a downed tree. Assumed to be crappie but could not get a bite on minnows or jigs. Started throwing a small spinner bait and then a Big Joshy but still nothing. 









This was a few weeks ago off a point. Same story as above and no luck.









Now this I see from time to time. I have no idea what it is. It is from the same day as the picture above and close to the same spot.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Does that unit have down imagining also? If so sometimes if you pull up the split screen with the DI and the sonar and compare what you are marking. Your first picture could be fish but the other 2 does not look like fish to me.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm certainly no expert on interpreting these signals, but it reminds of something that happened when my buddy bought his first unit that was not a flasher. 

He complained to a mutual friend about marking walleye all over the place at Mosquito, using every walleye technique he could think of, but not getting any of them to bite!

The friend just looked at him and said, "How do you know they aren't carp!"


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Something like this. These are crappie marks on basically the same unit you have.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Parallel slanted echoes from left to right (like in your 3rd Pic) are usually bubbles rising from the lake floor ... 

Rickie


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

First pics looks like shad ball to me.

Second pics looks like some fish holding over some humps.

Third i have no idea.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm in with Chris.. the first would be some baitfish with some fish near the bottom. Looks like a soft bottom as well.... Second pic, the sensitivity changed halfway through that pic... not really sure although there are some fish scattered around in that 15 to 20' range. Maybe a thermocline? Bugs? Just off the side of a drop off? Dunno... Need more info. Third pic, again, on the left side you see the sensitivity change. I would say bubbles as well as that too looks like a softer bottom.
One of the first things I did when I started fishing with a sonar was to start fishing deeper. I could see them deeper so it made sense.... Part of the learning curve for us self taught guys... Well, if you've read these forum's for any length of time you will find the active fish are often very shallow. It's not that you can't catch them deep, in colder water that rocks, summer, not so much. At times you will have great success there, experience and success will teach you when. Look in the areas you have had success, look for structure and most importantly look for bait. In case I didn't say it, look for bait. 
Also... keep in mind the slower you go the longer the arches become... That is why the crappie look like lines and not arches in the above pic. 
The best way to find out will be to put fish in the boat and keep your eyes on that sonar. 
Lastly, there are mountains of information on the web regarding this subject. Watch some 
videos from some of the experts!
Anyway.... I am not an expert by any means, some may chime in and tell you something completely different. 
Happy Hunting!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

First pic bait fish with game fish under bait. Perfect example of what you want to find. Surprised you did not catch fish. 2nd pic fish probably crappie suspended over some type of structure probably brush pile. 3rd to me looks like fish rising torwards the surface for whatever reason.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

good read here, https://doctorsonar.com/blogs/educational-articles/12380345-lowrance-pros-corner-by-luke-morris


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I second whoever said to run split screen with down imaging (I have Lowrance Elite 5). That should help clarify what you're marking. I was out last week and saw the classic Shad ball with fish arches underneath at ~20'. Targeting bass I tossed a DT16 and even vertical jig rattle traps and only one taker - a small crappie five feet from the boat. My guess is whatever they were (crappie, white bass) were too small for my offering. Eventually trolled the bank and found bass but of course don't need the finder for that. What I'm trying to say is even if you find them a) they may not be active or b) they might not like your presentation.


----------

